
Travel Survival Guide - jonobacon
http://www.jonobacon.org/2016/08/10/the-bacon-travel-survival-guide/
======
kevindeasis
Transportation tickets are time sensitive too! Some of my friends do insane
amount of travel per year. Apparently, they book their tickets in advance at
least 6 months in advance so they can save as the tickets are wickedly
cheaper.

Also, see if you can get a discount as a visitor for transportation like the
JR Pass in japan.

